# أبونـــا أنجيليـــوس الأنطـــونى قديــــــس معاصــــر ... ونبــــؤتــــه عن الأيــــــام القـــادمــــة .. بداية عام 2012



## AL MALEKA HELANA (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*أبونـــا أنجيليـــوس الأنطـــونى قديــــــس معاصــــر ... ونبــــؤتــــه عن الأيــــــام القـــادمــــة .. بداية عام 2012*

*أبونـــا أنجيليـــوس الأنطـــونى قديــــــس معاصــــر ... ونبــــؤتــــه عن الأيــــــام القـــادمــــة .. بداية عام 2012*​



*




*​ 


*أبونـــا أنجيليـــوس الأنطـــونى*​




*أبونـــا أنجيلوس ده قديس معاصـــر و راهب سائح و هو تلميذ أبونا يسطس الأنطـــونى و ليــه معجــــزات رهيبــة*​ 


*والعـــــــــذراء بتظهر له علطول و دايماً تقوله حبيبى أنجيلــــوس لدرجــــة إن تماف إيـــــرينى كانت بتسـأله دايماً*​ 


*إنـــــــت إيــــــــــــــــه حكايتــــــــــــــك مـــــــــــع العــــــــــــــذراء*​ 



*وهــــــــو إللى أرشــــــد علـــى المكــــان الموجـــــــود فيــــــه جســـــد القديــــــس ســـــــمعان الخـــــــــراز*​ 


*أبونــــــا ده لســـــه عايـــش و نــــــــــاس كتيـــــــــرة بتــــــــزوره لمــــا بينــــــــــزل القاهــــــــرة*​ 


*و يوم 20 نوفمبر إللى فات كان مجموعة من طنطا زارته و سألوه عن الأيام إللى جاية*​ 
*المهــــــــم إنـــــــه قالـــــــهم:
*
*بعد أربعيــن يوم ومع بدايــــة السـنة الجديــدة . راحة لأقباط مصـــر مش حيكون ليهم مشــاكل تانى مع حمــــادة

​​​وقــــــــال كمـــــــــــان إن الإخــــــــــــوان والســـــــــــــلفيين مـــــــش حيمســــــــكوا الحــــــــكم أبـــــــــداً​
*
*وقــــــــال مبــــــــــــــارك حيمــــــــــــــــوت موتـــــــــــــة ربنـــــــــــــا . طبيـــــــــــعى يعـنـــــــى*​*
*
*وقــــال حسنى كـــان زعــــــلان أوى و بيعيـــــط جــــــامد بعد أحــــــداث القديســــــين*​*
*
*فالعذرا جاتله وقالتله إبنى يســـوع بيقولك ولادى إللى فى مصر أنا مش حســـيبهم*​*
*
*والثعبـــــــــان الكبيـــــــر إللى دخــــــــــل مصــــــر أنــــــــا حخرجــــــه منـــــــها زى ما دخـــــــــل*​*

وكان فى ناس بيصلوا مع أبونا قداس فى رمضان إللى فات فبعد القداس قالهم ده أخر رمضان حيحتفلوا به ؟؟؟؟​​​​*​​​​​​​​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: أبونـــا أنجيليـــوس الأنطـــونى قديــــــس معاصــــر ... ونبــــؤتــــه عن الأيــــــام القـــادمــــة .. بداية عام 2012*




> * مش حيكون ليهم مشــاكل تانى مع حمــــادة*


*حمادة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ابونا قال حمادة
الخبر دا انتشر بسرعة البرق ومحدش يعرف مصدره 
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: أبونـــا أنجيليـــوس الأنطـــونى قديــــــس معاصــــر ... ونبــــؤتــــه عن الأيــــــام القـــادمــــة .. بداية عام 2012*




apostle.paul قال:


> *حمادة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *ابونا قال حمادة*
> *الخبر دا انتشر بسرعة البرق ومحدش يعرف مصدره *





*معروووف مين هو حماده ولا إية *​ 

*والكلام مصدرة إسم قديس معاصر ومعرووووف *

*يعنى مش معقول الناس هتكذب بإسم القديسين كمان* 

*والكلام بيعطينا أمل فى التغيير *

*يبقى ليه منصدقش الأخبار اللى بتعطى أمل ورجاء *

*ونصدق بسرعة الأخبار اللى بتحرق الدم وتألمنا *




*خلوا عندكم رجاء وفرح وسلام بالرب يسوع *

*وبلاش اليأس اللى من الشيطان *​


----------



## Bent avakerolos (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: أبونـــا أنجيليـــوس الأنطـــونى قديــــــس معاصــــر ... ونبــــؤتــــه عن الأيــــــام القـــادمــــة .. بداية عام 2012*

ميصحش ننشر خبر مش مؤكد ومفيش اى دليل عليه مش صح كدة


----------



## rania79 (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: أبونـــا أنجيليـــوس الأنطـــونى قديــــــس معاصــــر ... ونبــــؤتــــه عن الأيــــــام القـــادمــــة .. بداية عام 2012*

فاكرة انى قريت تويبك لعياد هنا بيحمل نفس معنى الكلام ان القديس انجليوس قال لحد من اسرتة
 ان السنة الجديدة دى هتكون فيها راحة لاقباط
عن نفسى مصدقة الخبر


----------



## noraa (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: أبونـــا أنجيليـــوس الأنطـــونى قديــــــس معاصــــر ... ونبــــؤتــــه عن الأيــــــام القـــادمــــة .. بداية عام 2012*

كلنا نؤمن باسم يسوع وسوف اكيد نراى خير لان الرب لا يترك اولادة فى العذاب كثيرا


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: أبونـــا أنجيليـــوس الأنطـــونى قديــــــس معاصــــر ... ونبــــؤتــــه عن الأيــــــام القـــادمــــة .. بداية عام 2012*

*القمص "أنجيلوس الأنطوني" لـ"الأقباط متحدون": ما نُسب لي "كذب" ولم أقل شيئًا عن إخوتنا المسلمين




 الثلاثاء ٢٠ ديسمبر ٢٠١١ - ١٢: ٠٠ ص +01:00 CET

 كتبت: مادلين نادر

  نشر أحد المواقع الإليكترونية خبرًا بعنوان "تنبؤات القمص أنجيلوس    الأنطوني عن العام المقبل 2012"، جاء فيه إن مجموعة من "طنطا" زارت القمص    "أنجيلوس"- تلميذ أبونا يسطس الأنطـــوني- يوم 20 نوفمبر الماضي- وسألوه  عن   الأيام القادمة، فقال لهم: "بعد أربعيــن يوم ومع بدايــــة السـنة    الجديــدة راحة لأقباط مصـــر، مش حيكون ليهم مشــاكل"، و"إن الإسلاميين لن    يمسكوا الحكم"، كما نسب له بعض الألفاظ غير اللائقة.

 وفي حديث  خاص لـ"الأقباط متحدون"، قال القمص "أنجيلوس": "لم أقل أي شىء   على إخوتنا  المسلمين، فأنا طوال عمري أخدم في بعض محافظات الصعيد؛ مثل   المنيا وبني  سويف، وأخدم الجميع مسلمين ومسيحين هناك، وأكن كل احترام   لإخوتنا  المسلمين". وأضاف: "أما فيما يتعلق بأنني قلت إنه بعد أربعين يوم   الناس سوف  ترتاح، فإنني لم أقل هذا بالضبط، لكنني فقط حينما أجد هناك ناس   متعبة من  الأحداث المتتالية أقول لهم إن شاء الله العام القادم الجديد  سوف  يحمل لنا  الأفضل، وأن الأمور في بلدنا سوف تكون أحسن، ولكني لم أحدد  عدد  أيام أو ما  نسبه البعض لي بأنني قلت إن الإسلاميين لن يمسكوا الحكم  بمصر  أو غير ذلك من  الكلام الذي لم أقله قط."*


----------



## rania79 (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: أبونـــا أنجيليـــوس الأنطـــونى قديــــــس معاصــــر ... ونبــــؤتــــه عن الأيــــــام القـــادمــــة .. بداية عام 2012*

ممممممممممم ميرسى اوريجانوس ع توضيح الخبر
مع انى كان نفسى يكون صح


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: أبونـــا أنجيليـــوس الأنطـــونى قديــــــس معاصــــر ... ونبــــؤتــــه عن الأيــــــام القـــادمــــة .. بداية عام 2012*

 أقول لهم إن شاء الله العام القادم الجديد سوف يحمل لنا الأفضل،
 وأن الأمور في بلدنا سوف تكون أحسن،​
ودى نبوة جميلة ونتمى ان تتحقق​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: أبونـــا أنجيليـــوس الأنطـــونى قديــــــس معاصــــر ... ونبــــؤتــــه عن الأيــــــام القـــادمــــة .. بداية عام 2012*

*ااااااااااااااااااااااامين
*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: أبونـــا أنجيليـــوس الأنطـــونى قديــــــس معاصــــر ... ونبــــؤتــــه عن الأيــــــام القـــادمــــة .. بداية عام 2012*

سواء الخبر 
صحيح ام خاطئ
فلنصلى لاجل الكنيسه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: أبونـــا أنجيليـــوس الأنطـــونى قديــــــس معاصــــر ... ونبــــؤتــــه عن الأيــــــام القـــادمــــة .. بداية عام 2012*




النهيسى قال:


> سواء الخبر
> صحيح ام خاطئ
> فلنصلى لاجل الكنيسه


 

ربنا موجود​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: أبونـــا أنجيليـــوس الأنطـــونى قديــــــس معاصــــر ... ونبــــؤتــــه عن الأيــــــام القـــادمــــة .. بداية عام 2012*

*يُغلق بعد التأكد من انه خبر مغلوط*


----------

